# Old wood lathe



## Kisuke47 (Aug 9, 2019)

I was given an old wood lathe and I have no idea what spindle size it is or what I can attach to it. It has the smallest spindle diameter I have seen.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

To me it looks like a delta lathe. The spindle may not be that small, it may have an attachment screwed onto the headstock. That pulley doesn't belong there, it's to power something else.


----------



## Kisuke47 (Aug 9, 2019)

To me the spindle looks like it is 1/2 inch in diameter, most new lathes are at least 1 inch so I guess I will need an adapter for any modern chucks if they make any?


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

If the spindle is threaded 1/2 - 20 you may find a chuck on Ebay as they were used on Sears Companion lathes. A drill chuck with that thread will also work on it for small diameters, does it have a Morse taper?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

There should be a spindle coming out the left side. What diameter is that?


----------



## Kisuke47 (Aug 9, 2019)

It is half inch I took it apart and have some new pics this is the weirdest lathe I have seen lol.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I agree. I haven't seen anything like that either.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*It may be a specialized lathe*

It may be dedicated to turning certain special parts based on the 1/2" shaft with a flat and the pulley which mate up to it.... not typical in any way I've ever seen. 



If the main drive pulley is within the bullet shaped housing, then this additional pulley serves no purpose .....? weird for sure. I don't think I would invest any time or money trying to convert it to more traditional chucks.... not a large enough spindle to work with and it's too short.
Short of machining a new spindle, you have to work with what's there.
:sad2:


----------



## Kisuke47 (Aug 9, 2019)

I talked to the guy who gave me the lathe he said the pulley and the other piece that the faceplate screwed on to was something he rigged up. And that there are attachments that fit on the lathe spindle but I cant seem to find any that are 1/2 inch. Something like this would work perfect though. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Lathe-Head...rentrq:79f44c5016c0a4b7b73a295dffd0c5d6|iid:1


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I had a friend when i kved in Arkansas. He had a much bigger lathe and he put a pulley on the back side of the lathe. he then hing a BBQ motor on the back side also. When he was finished turning and sanding, he used the BBQ motor/pulley system to spray the finish on. He used aerosol cans of lacquer as the piece was slowly turning. His pieces came out really good.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Just a guess.....*

Based on this photo, the "mystery" pulley may just be used to hold an addition shaft or shaft extension ... I donno?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You might consider purchasing a headstock off of another lathe. This would standardize the attachments you might use and be easier to obtain. I have an old Fay and Egan lathe which the headstock used to be a three phase motor. When I got the lathe the motor was long gone. For a while I used a homemade headstock which functioned (barely). Then I bought a headstock off ebay and fitted it to my lathe and it works great.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*That's it exactly!*



woodnthings said:


> Based on this photo, the "mystery" pulley may just be used to hold an addition shaft or shaft extension ... I donno?



The mystery pulley is just an adapter to fit the small shaft and face plate onto... :smile2:


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Is this your headstock?

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Cast-Iron-H...638012?hash=item420334de7c:g:Z1MAAOSwjcVc~sBx

As for your lathe I guess it depends whether you want a project or you want to start turning.

If it is a project be prepared for a few head aches, adding an adapter may not give you a spindle that is running true, if you do get an adapter go larger than the 1/2- 20 you mentioned, there are all kinds of Shopsmith spindle accessories, 3/4" - 16 or 1"- 8 tpi may give you something that will work on another lathe in the future.

If you just want to get into turning it may be less expensive in the long run to find a good used machine that includes some extra accessories.


----------



## Kisuke47 (Aug 9, 2019)

HI thanks for the help guys I decided to get another lathe I got this one for 25 dollars what do you think?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Well, the other lathe had more potential. I've never seen anyone happy with a tubular lathe.


----------



## Kisuke47 (Aug 9, 2019)

The other lathe would have been okay but too small of a spindle and cant find attachments for it.


----------



## TobyC (Apr 30, 2013)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Motor-Adapter-Arbor-With-1-2-20-Threads-Fits-1-2-Motor-Shaft-Spindle-USA-New/291353820340?_trkparms=aid%3D1110001%26algo%3DSPLICE.SIM%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131003132420%26meid%3D573aadcda37641d08d79f253df760935%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D4%26rkt%3D12%26sd%3D223027677210%26itm%3D291353820340%26pg%3D2047675&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I think by the time you are finished fixing up these basket cases you would have spent the same amount of money as if you would have bought a decent used lathe with 12" diameter bowl capability and around 36-40 inch spindle capability including a few good chucks. 
I hate to sound negative but that is the way I see you heading. Cheap tool rarely are. 
Anyway, good luck in your hunt.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

You have a lathe that you can turn spindles on, practice making them, never mind a chuck for now, spend your money on a good set of tools. Any short comings of the lathe will soon be apparent, and it will be obvious if they are tolerable or if you need to upgrade. In the meantime have fun and gain experience working with what you have.


----------

